# Horny Goat Weed



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Horny Goat Weed: Will it make you horny, too?
*by Ray Sahelian, M.D., author of Natural Sex Boosters
Plus: PASSION Rx -- POWERFUL libido booster for men and women with horny goat weed
*​*Horny goat weed (Epimedium) is a pungent ornamental herb found in Asia and the Mediterranean. The Chinese call it Yin Yang Huo, which loosely means "licentious goat plant." Legend has it that the name horny goat weed came from a herder who noticed his goats becoming more sexually active after eating the plant. Supplement companies have adopted the provocative name by which it is known in the U.S. Horny goat weed was named epimedium because it is similar to a plant found in the ancient Asian kingdom of Media, now a part of Iran. Epimedium is a genus of many related plant species and some are used for medicinal purposes, including Epimedium sagittatum, Epimedium brevicornum, and Epimedium koreanum. Although horny goat weed has a history of traditional use for disorders of the kidneys, joints, and liver, its principle use is as an aphrodisiac and to combat fatigue. 
*


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

omg anything to do with goats makes me feel ill lol

a while ago i was invited to someones house when i was on vacation in a small
country in the mediteranean.. i was eating something in a white sauce that was chewy
tasted horrible.
half way during the meal the host asked if i was enjoying it and how hard it was to get
goats balls these days!! ohhhhh that was enough to excuse myself and head for the
bathroom were i tried to make myself sick lmao.

only to come back to see her adding more to my plate!!!!!!!:crazy:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Its for us old goats LOL


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lol Harry


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Day-um, I gots to get me some o' dat!


----------

